# Ohio Carp Tournament Info:



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

This post has all necessary information for the Ohio Carp Tournaments for '06.

A poll will be attached regarding schedule to see how many can be expected at each event.

Schedule:

March 25th. COSI(Scioto River). Single day event.
Registration 7:30am, fishing 8am-6pm.
April 22nd. Griggs Reservoir(Scioto River). Single day event.
Registration 7:30am, fishing 8am-6pm.
May27/28th. Buckeye Lake(area TBA). Two day event.
Registration 8:30am, fishing 9am to 4pm Sunday.
June 24/25. Alum Creek, Howard Rd. ramp. Two day event.
Registration 8:30am, fishing 9am to 4pm Sunday.
July 15/16. O'Shaughnessy Reservoir(Twin Lakes area), Scioto River. Two day.
Registration 8:30am, fishing 9am to 4pm Sunday.
August 19/20. Deer Creek(area TBA). Two day event.
Registration 8:30am, fishing 9am to 4pm Sunday
September 16/17. Rayland area, Ohio River. Two day event.
Registration 9:30am, fishing 10am-5pm Sunday. *There is a fee for camping*
October 7/8. Muskingum River(area TBA) Two day event.
Registration 9:30am, fishing 10am to 5pm Sunday.
FINAL EVENT
November 4th. Single day event.
Registration 7:30am, fishing 8am to 6pm

Rules: 
-All Ohio fishing regulations apply. Two rod limit, spod and search rods are allowed to be used while fishing.
-Numbers will be drawn to determine where each angler fishes. Once an anglers number is drawn, he/she may set up their spot. This is not a peg drawing, there are no designated fishing "spots" only the general area to be fished.
-Fishing begins at the scheduled time or when the final number is drawn. 
-Fee is $20 for entry per person as well as an optional big fish pot of $10
-Payout is 95% and is distributed as follow: 1st Place 65%
2nd Place 20%
3rd Place 10%
The remaining 5% will go toward the final event(details below).
-Anglers will be required to sign in. Next to the anglers name will be their number, which will be the same number used to determine the spot. The sign in sheet will clearly state that each angler is responcible for their own safety. Tournament official(I guess that would be me  ) is not responcible for any lost/damaged equipment. Basically, if you die or get hurt...or a fish or someone takes your equipment, it is your fault/responcibility.
-The final event will be fished the same as regular events. However, season champion will be determined by the total weight for all season events. A seperate award for big fish will be given to the angler with the highest average weight for the season(minimum 3 events fished and 20 fish). The 5% from each season event will go towards the plaque for big fish and season champ, with the remaining amount of that 5% going toward the pot for season champ. Anyone can fish the final, however you will need to meet the requirements for season big fish. The top three angler up to the final event will only pay half the entry fee, however they will pay full amount for big fish pot since it is optional.
If an area is unfishable due to highwater, that event will be relocated. Anglers will be notified 24 hours in advance. One day events will be moved to a later date due to severe weather. Two day event times may be adjusted due to weather or changed to single day. Anglers are advised to checking postings on this site up to 2 hours prior to event times for any changes.
-Events will have drawings for items provided by sponsors. The individual angler's number used to draw for spots will also be used for drawings. Each angler may only win one item.

These events are sponsored by: ACS(American Carp Society) 
They will provide one gift certificate for their
e-store for each event.

OCC(Ohio Carp Crew)
Donating $100 to the Season Champ pot.
This may be adjusted...I probably forgot something.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted April-Nov.
Of course this also depends on my work sced. as i have a rotating sced. and get every other month with weekends off.

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks good man, looks like its really shaping up. Keep us updated on whats going on.

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Where are all the guys that voted interested in the tournament post?

I just wanna get an idea of what to expect


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

What if there were only 4 or 5 events? Spread them out a little more, see what kind of interest there is and go from there....


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I read through the list rather quickly and I have not been following things too close. Too much work. But I noticed twin lakes area at oshaugnessy in july. That would be a total waste time. The water is too shallow and fish are out of there very quickly. It is way too hot that time of year. I would suggest fishing the main lake. The entire east side is open and there is way more bank space and fish. And man are there some large ones.

Marc


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I appreciate the suggestion.....another area could produce better. I haven't been up there to look at other spots. But I have fished it in the heat of July and August and done pretty well.....


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll have to wait and see as time gets a bit closer but do plan on attending a couple. BTW...the American Carp Society (ACS) is recognized by the rest of the world as the U.S organization for sanctioning of carp tournaments here in the USA. I just received from David Moore, one of the directors and organizer of the first World Carp Cup here in the USA...a set of rules that if followed can lead to having tournaments sanctioned. I know their (ACS) long term goal is to have Regional Qualifiers....if you want to start up following these rules...could lead to something in the future...could be interesting  

Let me know if you're interested, I'll post them up if desired...this is not a suggestion/recommendation...just info and an offer.

Merry Christmas all...on my way to my daughter's house...hope ya got everything ya wanted.


----------



## grant (Feb 15, 2006)

I know I will be sining up for the carp tournaments but more info would be helpful to plan for them. Is there one happening in March? or is it up in the air? Is there a number to call for info and where do you meet to register the day of. COSI seems kind of general. Is there a area out front that will be easy to find?
Grant


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

I would go to the one around deer creek if I can get it off. Would it be in Deer Creek lake itself or below the dam?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

None this month due to lack of interest....the cool weather doesn't help either. The last weekend of April is looking good. I believe East Harbor is the 21st? So the weekend after that...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Is the JUNE event still on? I know the May event never happened, so are ALL the events cancelled?

BFN


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I was actually gonna PM you to see what you and Scott thought. May was WAY poor planning on my part  

I've been thinking about it everyday, trying to figure out how to get the best turnout. Several events? One big one? High or low entry fee? Single or multiple day?

I'm beginning to think that one all day CCC style event would be awesome. Have it on O'Shaughnessy or Alum. Both have ample shoreline to fish. $50 per head w/ $10 big fish. Have it the day(s) that the June event was going to be held on...see how the turn out is and go from there. The next were were not scheduled until Sept/Oct...plenty of time to decide.


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Bottom Bouncer, Why not get a hold of Mark [Kernel] and see if he can help. I know I would help in any way that I can. Whats wrong with Ray land or Buckeye? How many people do you need to hold a contest? I think 50 would be a good one. Keep me posted if you need any help. HERKEL


----------

